# Dusted off one of the older



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

custom orders and generalized it to say Welcome in Italian, Polish (of course), and English. Even tried to pretend I was Scottart for a little while.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Raises the question, how is the "vino de mich"?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I’m usually not a big fan of paint on these carvings , but you pulled it off well John


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> Raises the question, how is the "vino de mich"?


A little woody.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> A little woody.


The vines have it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I like, but not sure if I like paint, or no paint, more. 

Don't know if this is possible, but looks like you could make a stack of the lower part ahead of time, then do the top in whatever language requested, then join the two.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Great job on these, John!

David


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Excellent...would look great in any language...!


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful work, as always, John. 

Speaking of wine, I just read this morning that all of the smoke from the fires in the northwest are causing problems with the grapes. Apparently, the grapes absorb the smoke through their skins, Pino Noir is very thin skinned, and is having a very negative impact. Smokey might be good on ribs, ummm ribs, but not in wine. Some vintners are predicting an extremely bad year for wine. If so, we can expect prices to go up and an upsurge in imported wines. 

As if the pandemic isn't enough. Now they're taking away one way to get through it. :crying:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

They grow a lot of grapes here in Michigan - it's just not publicized.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> They grow a lot of grapes here in Michigan - it's just not publicized.


I read recently there was a little bit of smoke there too, similar to Seattle.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's nice. I think you should find all the Italian restaurants in the region and make three different versions of this available: Welcome, Men, Women, but in Italian.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Like the outcome John.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Barry747 said:


> As if the pandemic isn't enough. Now they're taking away one way to get through it. :crying:


So, make your own. It's not rocket science, even my older son made some, from a grapevine in his back yard. And surprised me, tasted pretty darn good.

Just made a short search on winemaking. Apparently you can make wine out of about anything that is fermentable. And it ain't that hard. How about pumpkin wine for example? Apples, and I don't know what all else.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

JOAT said:


> So, make your own. It's not rocket science, even my older son made some, from a grapevine in his back yard. And surprised me, tasted pretty darn good.


My guess is, if I tried it, after stomping the grapes the wine would taste like feet.:grin:

Seriously, I prefer to stick with woodworking. After doing it for 15 years I feel like I'm actually starting to really learn how to do it right, sometimes.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Methinks the trip to Alaska was worthwhile  My choice is all of the above! A serious question-are the Michigan grapes for eating ? Or wine?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Wine!!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> Wine!!


Or paint remover? Sorry John but I've sampled the choices and I'll pass.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey, another thought. If the wine ends up with a smoky flavor pair it with BBQ.


----------

